# New kids



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I went and picked up my new kids tonight. I got Lexus and Mercedes out of my old doe porsche. And cloud out of my old doe Sky. Mercedes is the black headed one, Lexus has the longer cape, and the bigger one is cloud. The pictures aren't very good but that's what happens with new kids.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nice looking bunch..congrats : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, those are some REALLY nice looking kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice kids Roger!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very pretty. Who is there daddy, Roger?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Tim it's an able acres buck but my buddy doesn't register his goats so I am not sure what their lines are.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I brought martini's kids out today to meet the new girls. I need to make a new pen for my buck so I can put martini and her kids next to these kids. That way shakin and stirred can go in with them to play and eat over with them.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

That second picture shows some very nice babies, Roger.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks their sire is red barn farm made to order who is out of ennobled red barn farm streak.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is their sire on the right.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, he is stocky! Everyone looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous, you have a wonderful herd going for you! Congrats!!!

I love the pic of the sire and his buddy, OMG how cute are those big boys!! Love the width on the sire of your girls, very, very nice!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's some new pictures of lexus, Mercedes, and cloud.























I think the neighbors are gonna show cloud, lexus, and stirred


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lookin good! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I can normally get good pictures of stirred but shakin always is a blur or she looks goofy so here is a good picture from the front and side of shakin and a zoomed in picture of stirred.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Shakin's expression in that first pic is priceless lol!!! 

They are so adorable, and are growing so well! Love their width & length!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful girls!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Candice they are my youngest kids at the moments and as tall as the other kids. And they are not eating grain really. Just milk and hay. For some reason. They don't like it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

All 5 of my kids got to get meet today face to face. I hope I finally have the creep area figured out so martini can't get in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They will be a goat kid gang!


----------

